# Carrier Ac Unit With A Loud Vibration In The Camper



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

So we were camping. Plugged in the camper, turned on the AC and it is working, blowing cold air but has this loud vibration, humming, noise that is very annoying. So I get a ladder and remove the cover and quickly figure its coming from the box thing. Remove 4 screws and 4 clips to reveal the blower motor (AKA squirlle cage). I have it turned on and hear the noise. I touch the cage on the back side with my finger and it went away. Hmmmmm, bad cage I guess. It has a metal hub/collar and I see some fine cracks running away from it. So I call the local RV shop and he tells me.....

Carrie made those for a few years and they stopped. READ: good luck on finding parts.

So I called Carrier and they told me who had there parts, called them and they had the part. I told him what I found and was told I was correct, they remade the design, he has them and they are 50 bucks. Good send me one.

So I came home later that week ( work ) and it showed up but now the AC is quiet. Hmmmmmmm thats odd. We finish the trip and its quiet and works fine.

So I go up the other day and expose the cage again and see why its quite....the crack are much worse and it would have been any day before it blew up, exploded and ripped through the evaporator. So I replace it. A screw driver, vise grips, 10mm wrench and a pair of channel locks.

So if your Carrier unit starts making that noise let me know and I can help you with the repair. Its very easy to do. Glad I caught it before it exploded.....


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Chief! I'm thinking it would be worth it to inspect the blower twice a year.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Probally. The part that worries me is the short run of years it was made. Hard to get parts in 10 years. I did ask about replaceing the whole thing with a common doemetic unit and the guy told me it was almost impossiable, I didnt buy that but lets hope I dont have to find out.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

battalionchief3 said:


> Probally. The part that worries me is the short run of years it was made. Hard to get parts in 10 years. I did ask about replaceing the whole thing with a common doemetic unit and the guy told me it was almost impossiable, I didnt buy that but lets hope I dont have to find out.


Man you may have made my day. I live in SC and with all the hot weather since we came home form the beach in July I have allowed my unit to run set at 81deg. just to keep it from getting 100 plus in the unit. I went in the TT last night and noticed it sounded different and was afraid the motor may be going but I wonder if I don't have the same issue as you did. Will check it out.

Thanks


----------

